# Trying to install new HDD without original



## unrelenting (Jan 21, 2006)

Never mind. I should have read the stickied threads at the top before I posted.


----------



## unrelenting (Jan 21, 2006)

Well, I checked on the Interactive Upgrade link and still I can't figure this out so here is my original post that I deleted:


I bought a used nonworking Tivo PTV300 yesterday and have discovered that the original hard drive in it is toast. I have a 40 gig hard drive here at my house that I would like to use. I have scoured over the Hinsdale upgrade instructions and was wondering if I can do this without the original hard drive. His instructions say to connect the original AND the new hard drive to the PC. Well, obviously, connecting the original hard drive will be futile.

Am I wasting my time or can I prep this new hard drive to work fine in my Tivo without the original? Is there another method to do this?

Thanks.


----------



## Tracy RainH2o (Nov 18, 2005)

Well you get a gold star for reading.  
You would be surprised how many do not.


I am not personally familiar with the PTV300 but it shouldn't be that different than mine. You would need a hard drive "image" for your model Tivo. You can get them from PTVUpgrades. You'll need to get an image for a 40GB drive or it will not fit onto your 40GB drive. You could always get a larger drive and have more recording time.

Most of the guides will have options to install a new image. Good luck.


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

http://www.ptvupgrade.com/products/instantcake/


----------



## mick66 (Oct 15, 2004)

Tracy RainH2o said:


> You'll need to get an image for a 40GB drive or it will not fit onto your 40GB drive. You could always get a larger drive and have more recording time.


No such thing as a SA S1 40GB image.

Unrelenting has a PTV300 (30GB image) and a 40GB HD which is already larger than the original so there is no problem.


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

mick66 said:


> No such thing as a SA S1 40GB image.


For a UK S1 there is 

We have both 30GB and 40GB images as the older models were shipped with 30GB+15GB drives whereas newer (in relative terms) models were shipped with a single 40GB drive.

Unrelenting, 
You shoud be aware that your 'spare' 40GB drive might not be big enough for a compatible 40GB image (if there is one) anyway, as different manufacturers' idea of what constitutes a GB vary. Your best plan, IMHO, would be to go directly to a decent sized drive - eg 120GB - and be done with it.


----------



## mick66 (Oct 15, 2004)

blindlemon said:


> Unrelenting,
> You shoud be aware that your 'spare' 40GB drive might not be big enough for a compatible 40GB image (if there is one)


Uhm, there isn't one.


----------

